# Sneak a Peak



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

The more I explore the aquascaping and tank journal sections the more I see the full tank shots that are beautiful. Looking at my tank up close however reveals intricacies often missed in these fts. So I thought it would be neat to start a thread for others to post those up close shots that reveal nothing except every detail of your chosen frame. 
So go ahead, zoom in, optical, not digital, and let us see your every nook and cranny. 
I will start, here are my gbr pair on patrol around their territory. The photo is taken with my Nokia phone with a 41 mp camera run through a vivid filter. You can see a small portion of sawendtii green on the bottom right corner, Xmas moss climbing the rock behind the female, a few Java ferns and plenty of anubias, and a lone growing crypt spiralis leaf in the back right.


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

quite true , many details get lost in a photo , guess thats the challenge in aquascape , to create a 3d scape that looks good in the photo


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello fishies lol looks good from the small tidbit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Good lookin rams!


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

*Had to be close up to see*

This isn't from a DT but is a close up.








Pearl gourami fry amongst java moss,duckweed and one lone stem of L.aromatica.


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Coralbandit said:


> This isn't from a DT but is a close up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool picture. Crazy how long the duckweed roots look up close.

Bump:


lamiskool said:


> Good lookin rams!


Thanks, unfortunately I lost my male yesterday. About 1 1/2 years I've had him. Longest living ram I have had. His girlfriend I bought with him is still kicking.


----------

